# How to setup Netgear n300 with Mtnl adsl ?



## king_of all (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys I am a newbie in networking, I have 1 mbps unlimited plan, Recently I brought the ntgear n300 wireless router, Can anyone tell me how to properly set it up I tried many things but it is not working. Adsl is showing the router but router is not letting the internet traffice pass, I also change the ip address of wireless router to 10.10.1.1. But still no avail


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 28, 2012)

May i know whats the model no is it DGN 2200 ?


----------

